# Looking for info about old V8s 90-91



## Vdub92 (Jul 9, 2002)

Just as the topic states. Looking for any info or good links.
Thanks


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Looking for info about old V8s 90-91 (Vdub92)*

It's a big heavy luxurious very powerful but expensive to keep sedan. The worlds best V8q shop is Audi Connection in Suffolk, VA: http://www.audiconnection.com/ What do you want to know?


----------



## Vdub92 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Looking for info about old V8s 90-91 (duandcc)*

Well there is one for sale in my area and I wanted to go look at it but I always like to know what I am talking about before I speak with the owner. I know alot about VWs...alittle less about Audis and very little about Audi V8s.
The car is a 1990.


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: Looking for info about old V8s 90-91 (Vdub92)*

http://www.audifans.com
The V8 is a rare beast - both expensive and finicky. If you know about VWs and their electrical woes around the same time, the Audi isn't much different BUT it's more complex and suffers from typical VW electrical stupidity like a common power wire for ALL the windows. 
All said, the V8 is an AWESOME car so long as you don't over pay for it. The timing belts are like a 16v VW - change'em or you'll pay for a head (in the case of the V8, 2 heads).


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

cool car! electronic are a little strange, theres stuff that I dont get too much about it. keep in mind to check the abs sensor or wire because ours was bad for a little while and the abs was retarded and the center diff was always locked! cleaned up the wire thingy and works perfect. I wanted to let you know of this so u dont think its a pos. it was the flag ship of Audi in the nineties. oh and you must take it to Audi specialist or Audi people that know what there doing. it will pay off if you do!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Looking for info about old V8s 90-91 (mgyip)*

And doing the timing belts is NOT cheap on a V8q, even if you turn your own wrenches. Here's what all needs to be changed:
ITEM DESCRIPTION
Timing belt $36.75 each
Water pump $73.50 each
Tensioner roller bearing $73.50 each
Idler roller bearings (2) $107.63 pair
Tensioner dampener shock $114.00 each
Friction pad $27.50 each
Front cam seals (2) $5.28 pair
Front crank seal $2.85 each
Oil pump pulley bearing $119.00 each
Front oil pump pulley seal $2.85 each
1.5 liter Pentosin lifetime coolant (2) $19.90 pair
Optional Timing Belt Kit Items (but HIGHLY recomended because you have already done the labor anyway):
Serpentine belt $38.63 each
Serpentine belt rollers (2) $59.55 pair
Thermostat w/gasket $14.63 each
Viscous fan bearing $119.00 each
Viscous fan clutch $119.00 each
Remeber that the V8q was a +$50,000 car back in the early 1990s. Yes, they are cheap to buy these says, but the maintenance is still that of a super high end car...


----------



## mgyip (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (TORSEN TRACTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TORSEN TRACTION* »_electronic are a little strange

That's an understatement - some interior lights work some of the time but for no good reason, the transmission goes into limp home mode b/c it wants to "go home" and so forth. All typical VW maladies that scare off the uninitiated Audi owner that thinks that just b/c the car proudly displays it's resale value on the grille that it's no longer a VW - WRONG.
The adage for Audi V8 parts prices is that they make Porsche prices (well known as some of the highest parts prices in the industry) look reasonable. However, Audiconnection ROCKS b/c they have a small collection of V8s in various states of disassembly. As a result, you can usually pickup the little things from them for much less than at the dealer (who will query you 3 or 4x about the model of your Audi b/c no one has heard of the V8).


----------

